# Javafx - Menuitem - Icon



## Hesk (16. Jan 2014)

Hallo!

Ich benutzte JavaFx 2.0 und bastle mir die GUI mittels den SceneBuilder.
Ist es möglich über den SceneBuilder (fxml) einem Menuitem ein Icon zuzuweisen?

Im Code kann man es mittels:
menuItem.setGraphic(new ImageView(new Image("flower.png")));

machen.

Nur weiß ich nicht wie ich das mache wenn ich die Oberfläche mittels fxml zusammenstelle?

Danke, lg


----------



## knilch (17. Jan 2014)

Hi,
Hier ein Beispiel wie im fxml das icon für ein Menu- Item festelegt werden kann:
(die icons sind im Ordner: ..workspace efxclipse\MenuSample\resources\icon\) Das StyleSheet ist für die Icons nicht notwendig...)
[XML]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<?import javafx.scene.layout.GridPane?>
<?import java.net.*?>
<?import javafx.geometry.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.control.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.layout.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.text.*?>
<?import javafx.scene.control.MenuBar?>
<?import javafx.scene.control.Button?>
<?import javafx.scene.image.ImageView?>
<?import javafx.scene.image.Image?>

<VBox id="vbox" prefHeight="200" prefWidth="400" xmlns:fx="http://javafx.com/fxml"
	fx:controller="application.FxmlController">
	<stylesheets>
		<URL value="@Menu.css" />
	</stylesheets>
	<MenuBar id="menuBar">
		<menus>
			<Menu id="fileMenu" text="File">
				<items>
					<MenuItem text="Open">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/open_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
					<MenuItem text="Save">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/save_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
					<MenuItem text="Save As">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/save_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
					<SeparatorMenuItem />
					<MenuItem id="exitItem" text="Exit" onAction="#handleExitButton">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/exit_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
				</items>
			</Menu>
			<Menu id="editMenu" text="Edit">
				<items>
					<MenuItem text="Copy">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/copy_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
					<MenuItem text="Cut">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/cut_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
					<MenuItem text="Paste">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/paste_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
				</items>
			</Menu>
			<Menu id="helpMenu" text="Help">
				<items>
					<MenuItem text="Search">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/search_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
					<MenuItem text="Online Manual">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/manual_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
					<SeparatorMenuItem />
					<MenuItem text="About">
						<graphic>
							<ImageView>
								<Image url="file:resources/icon/info_icon.png" />
							</ImageView>
						</graphic>
					</MenuItem>
				</items>
			</Menu>
		</menus>
	</MenuBar>
</VBox>
[/XML]


----------



## Hesk (20. Jan 2014)

Super, danke!


----------



## delphiking1980 (2. Jun 2014)

Hallo,

könntes du bitte dein CSS posten ?
Ich bin gerade bei einem Problem mit meinen MenuItem's und den Icons.

Siehe Grafik :

menu.png - directupload.net

Danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## dzim (2. Jun 2014)

@delphiking1980 schau mal deinen Post an...


----------

